
The Last Person You’d Expect to Die in Childbirth - j_s
https://www.propublica.org/article/die-in-childbirth-maternal-death-rate-health-care-system
======
babesh
I used to hold doctors on a pedestal till classmates of mine who were not that
smart became doctors. One blatantly cheated in high school.

~~~
sjg007
It's economically smart to become a doctor.. but I think medicine should be
cookbook and include checklists to follow.

~~~
babesh
Many people can't pay the cost to be a doctor. The filter seems to be less
intelligence and more whether you are willing and able to forego income for a
long period of time. Those with family support are more able to do so. This
support is not necessarily monetary. It can be as simple as not having to
support your parents.

~~~
sjg007
I think the hardest part is getting accepted into medical school.

~~~
drdeadringer
What helps you think medical internships and early real-world
training//experience is easy, or at least easier than getting into medical
school?

------
justforFranz
Prepare to have your heart broken. This is some sad stuff.

